

AWS vs. Google Cloud: a comparison - GianL
http://cloudacademy.com/blog/google-cloud-vs-aws-a-comparison/

======
vgt
Specifically on AppEngine vs Elastic Beanstalk, Google released Managed VMs,
which is the ability to run IaaS on PaaS. Essentially the best of both worlds:

[https://cloud.google.com/appengine/docs/managed-
vms/](https://cloud.google.com/appengine/docs/managed-vms/)

(disclosure: work at GCP)

